# Barbour Publishing



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Barbour Publishing? Anything good? Anything bad? Anything that might cause concern?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about them except that it seems to be a reprint house.


----------

